# Inland lake saugeye



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone catching any saugeye ? Shallow deep ?

I was out today and got two small ones in 15ft


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

fishless said:


> Anyone catching any saugeye ? Shallow deep ?
> 
> I was out today and got two small ones in 15ft


Where were you fishing and what were you using?


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Where were you fishing and what were you using?


Atwood and hopkins spoon


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

fishless said:


> Atwood and hopkins spoon


I also trolled a flicker shad but only caught a bass


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have always found Atwood to be a tough lake for decent sized walleye on a regular basis. My best luck is with small spinner harness with gold or chartreuse blades and red/green beads. Single hook with 1/2 crawler. Troll the old RR beds and humps. Never had any luck jigging spoons there.


----------

